# Myo log 2



## Populus54 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm doing it again just tweaking it a bit to get the most out of it. In the meantime read up on my first myo log to get familiar with the compound and my experience with it. 

MYO Log - ABoard “ Anabolic Steroids Discussion Forum “ Discuss Bodybuilding Steroids Online.

I'll be pinning 75mcg per pec and 50mcg per tricep. I'm doing Primary and secondary muscles this time. This should be easier in the weight room then then doing 2 primary muscle groups.


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 5, 2013)

nice! thanks for sharing


----------



## asp28 (Oct 5, 2013)

Looking forward to it man. On some follistatin myself right now.


----------



## formula1069 (Oct 5, 2013)

It's about  time you show back up 
Welcome back


----------



## kubes (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing bro


----------



## Populus54 (Oct 6, 2013)

formula1069 said:


> It's about  time you show back up
> Welcome back


Thanks
Yeah just been keeping my head down and getting things done. Wrapped up my divorce and some other issues and now I'm back. It's good to be back too. This is my favorite time of year to train hard so I should get some good progress.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 6, 2013)

Heyyy  populus  sounds like another great read comin up. What brand are you researching and for how long brutha?.:


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 8, 2013)

are you gonna use just myo hmp or have you considered using ACVR2B or other inhibitors aswell?


----------



## LastChance (Oct 8, 2013)

You look awesome man....inspiring to me.  Makes me wanna work harder.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 21, 2013)

Populus any updates or u on a sabbatical ?


----------

